# Working flex and warehouse



## Escapeflex (Jan 6, 2017)

Does anyone know if you can work flex and work at the fulfillment center at the same time? Since technical flex is contracted (then we are not employees). Our warehouse is hardly offer any blocks, and the warehouse is hiring.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Yes I know someone who works in the morning and does flex at night


----------



## Caliblk22 (Dec 25, 2016)

Technically your not supposed to but I'm sure you can get away with it for awhile as long as don't make waves and tell people there you do flex to. 

You will be working 10hours unless you go to one of there part time centers... good luck


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Technically if you are employed "on payroll" with Amazon you cannot work as a contractor with Amazon or its sister organizations.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Strictly forbidden. When you onboarded if you say you work for amazon they tell you you cannot drive.

Do it at your own risk.


----------



## X Drive LV (Sep 4, 2016)

Escapeflex said:


> Does anyone know if you can work flex and work at the fulfillment center at the same time? Since technical flex is contracted (then we are not employees). Our warehouse is hardly offer any blocks, and the warehouse is hiring.


It specifically tells you that you are not eligible if your are an employee of Amazon or its subsidiaries. I would imagine given the fact that you have to give your SSN for both gigs, it would just be a matter of time before they realized, assuming they don't catch it right away as most everything is automated. The work with Flex isn't consistent enough to risk losing the Warehouse gig IMO. Good luck.


----------

